# تحويل المحركات التي تعمل بالبنزين الى غاز طبيعي



## DrClick (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اذا سمحتم احتاج الى كل المعلومات المتوفرة عن كيفية التحويل من محرك يعمل بالبنزين الى آخر يعمل بالغز الطبيعي
واماكن التحويل في مصر وطريقة مراسلتها
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

تحية طيبة .

انا مع طلبك هذا .

وادعوا الاخوة الاعضاء بالدعم الكامل لهذا الموضوع من معلومات كافية نستفاد منها جميعا .

لكي لا تكون حكرا للبعض .

البغدادي .


----------



## DrClick (29 أكتوبر 2007)

طيب بلاش مصر انا عارف ان الاخوة السوريين متقدمين في العلوم الميكانيكية
فلو في اي حد لدية معلومات ياريت يمدني بيها وله جزيل الشكر
من اي حتة في الوطن العربي


----------



## الجدى (30 أكتوبر 2007)

أماكن التحويل فى مصر هى محطات التموين بالغاز و هى التى تعمل كل التحويلات و بأموال بسيطة جدا و يجوز التقسيط


----------



## aw-eng (30 أكتوبر 2007)

والله يا ريت حده يتكرم على الشباب ويقدم بحث عن هالموضوع المهم ...
وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## DrClick (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا م/ محمد طلعت وشكراً على المرور بس انا محتاج العناوين وارقام التلفونات اصلي انا مش من القاهرة 
واريت لو في حد عندة معلومات هندسية عن الموضوع دة يقدمها لانة موضوع مهم


----------



## نورالبغداديه (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## DrClick (17 نوفمبر 2007)

تعديل حد يعرف موقع يوضح اشكال المحابس المستخدمة وشكلها ازاي؟


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (18 نوفمبر 2007)

هنا عندنا كل السيارات تعمل بل وقودين و حتي بل ثلاث البنزين الغاز الطبيعي وال البيجي وسوف ارسل لكم الصور


----------



## DrClick (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي وفي انتظار الصور


----------



## عبدالله عبدالحميد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

thankx bro​


----------



## بوحصة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالب في الجامعة وموضوع المشروع هو نفس الشيء الذي طلبه الأخ DrClick
آمل من علي محمد المهندس التكرم بنشر الصور والمعلومات ولكم الشكر والتقدير والإحترام
ولهذا الملتقى الأكثر من رائع.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=9368


----------



## بوحصة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أنا طالب في الجامعة وموضوع المشروع هو نفس الشيء الذي طلبه الأخ DrClick
آمل من علي محمد المهندس التكرم بنشر الصور والمعلومات ولكم الشكر والتقدير والإحترام
ولهذا الملتقى الأكثر من رائع.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=9368


----------



## م زياد حسن (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
يمكن تحويل المحرك الذي يعمل على البنزين لكي يعمل على الغاز دون اي تعديل داخلي في المحرك 
فقط التعديل يطال المكربن (الكاربريتور) و ذلك اما باستبداله بنوع مخصص للعمل على الغاز او بطريقة اخرى و هي تركيب منضم خاص للغاز على نفس الكابريتور الموجود بالسيارة و لكن ذلك فيه شئ من الخطورة لدلك يجب تركيب بعض الصممات التي تفصل خزان الغاز عن التغذية عند اي خطر تتعرض له السيارة.
ارجو ان اكون قدمت بعض الفائدة 
وشكرا


----------



## بوحصة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم 
شكراً أخي المهندس زياد حسن على المعلومات التي ذكرتها ؛ لكن في الحقيقة نحن في حاجة إلى معلومات أكثر تفصيلاً (مواقع, صور, بحث , ...) أو أي مرجع معلوماتي أو حتى تجاري ليفيدنا في الموضوع .
ولكم الشكر مرة آخرى .*


----------



## DrClick (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ان شاء الله اي حد عندة سؤال في الموضوع دة اجاوبهولة باذن الله دة كان مشروعي السنة اللي فاتت
وربنا يمنع الموانع


----------



## السندباد العربى (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بوحصة (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم DrClick
أنا في إنتظار المعلومات يأخي الكريم لإني أبحث عنها ولم أجد تفاصيل .
آمل منك وضعها في الملتقى في أسرع وقت وفي حالة عدم فراغك آمال إرسالها على البريد الخاص الذي ممكن أن تأخذة من إدارة الملتقى أو أرسله لك بطريقة ما .
وتضعها في الملتقى حين فراغك وذللك لأهمية الأمر بالنسبة لي وأمل تقديرك لذلك.
ولك الشكر والتقدير والإحترام .
ولهذا الملتقى الرائع.
وأحسن الله لك في الدنيا والآخرة.


----------



## ahmed abisalama (15 أغسطس 2011)

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ
أولاً : لا ينصح بالتحول للغاز الطبيعي إلا إذا كان محرك سيارتك ذو كفاءة عالية 
بمعنى أن حالة المحرك لابد أن تكون جيدة جداً أو ممتازة


س : ما هو الدافع لتحويل السيارة للعمل بالغاز الطبيعي بدلاً من البنزين ؟
ج: هناك سببان أساسيان:
1– التوفير نتيجة لانخفاض سعر الغاز الطبيعي
2– المحافظة على البيئة نتيجة لأن الغاز الطبيعي أقل تلويثاً للبيئة من البنزين

بالنسبة للسبب الثاني في المحافظة على البيئة فإنه يعتبر سبباً ثانوياً وإن كان مهماً أيضاً
أما السبب الأول وهو انخفاض أسعار الغاز الطبيعي فهو مربط الفرس والمستحق للتوضيح* س : هل هناك أضرار أخرى نتيجة للتحول للغاز الطبيعي ؟ وكيف نتلافى هذه الأضرار؟
ج :نعم هناك أضرار
أهم هذه الأضرار:
قصر عمر المحرك نتيجة لعاملين:
* العامل الأول: أن نسبة مادة الكبريت في الغاز الطبيعي المصري هي الأعلى بين جميع أنواع الوقود المتاحة في مصر
* العامل الثاني: نسبة الكربون في الغاز الطبيعي أقل من البنزين وحيث أن الكربون يكون طبقة رقيقة من الجرافيت على سطح الإسطوانات وهي طبقة ناعمة تقلل الإحتكاك
وبالتالي هذه الطبقة تكون قليلة في حال الغاز الطبيعي

وإذا قلنا هل يمكن للدولة فصل الكبريت عن الغاز ؟؟
فإن الإجابة هي نعم ولكن هذا الأمر باهظ التكاليف وبالتالي سيرتفع سعر الغاز ويفقد ميزته المهمة ويصبح التحول للغاز الطبيعي بلا جدوى

هل يمكن تلافي هذه المشكلة؟
نعم وذلك بإتباع الخطوات التالية
1 – تشغيل السيارة صباحاً باستخدام البنزين بدلاً من الغاز
2 – التسخين صباحاً باستخدام البنزين بدلاً من الغاز للهروب من تأثير الكبريت
3 – عدم التحول لاستخدام الغاز الطبيعي إلا بعد وصول درجة حرارة المحرك إلى الوضع الطبيعي (درجة حرارة 80 أو 90 بالنسبة للشاهين) أو أقل منها بقليل
4 – قبل إطفاء المحرك قم بالتحويل للعمل بالبنزين لمدة ثانيتين ثم أطفئ المحرك
5 – بالنسبة للسيارات الجديدة فلا تستخدم الغاز الطبيعي قبل قطع مسافة 5000 كيلومتر أولاً وذلك حتى نترك الفرصة لتليين المحرك بالبنزين
وكذلك لترك فرصة لتكوين الطبقة والغشاء الرقيق من الكربون أو الجرافيت على الأسطح الداخلية لإسطوانات المحرك.

هل بفعل الخطوات السابقة سيكون عمر المحرك في حال استخدام الغاز الطبيعي مساوي لعمره في حالة العمل بالبنزين ؟
نعم سيكون مقارب له ولكنه أقل منه بنسبة بسيطة وذلك لسبب مهم:
أن زيادة نسبة الكربون في الوقود البترولي السائل عن وقود الغاز الطبيعي
فإنه في حال البنزين يتكون غشاء رقيق من الكربون أو الجرافيت على الأسطح الداخلية للاسطوانات
وهذا الغشاء الرقيق يفيد في عملية التزييت الذاتي لأسطح الإسطوانات
وفي حالة الغاز الطبيعي سيكون هذا الغشاء أقل تجدداً وسمكاً وبالتالي يقل عمر المحرك بنسبة بسيطة

والحقيقة أن هذه النسبة بسيطة لدرجة أن الوفر الناتج من التحول للغاز الطبيعي يغطي هذا التقصير في عمر المحرك بأضعاف قيمته
ويظل هناك جدوى جيدة للتحول للغاز الطبيعي بعد خصم هذا الضرر


* الضرر الثاني الناتج من استخدام الغاز الطبيعي:
ضعف عزم المحرك وانخفاض تسارعه وانخفاض الطاقة الخارجة منه مقارنة بذلك عن العمل بالبنزين
وذلك بسبب أن هناك فرق بين الغاز والبنزين في ما يسمى (calorific value) (القيمة الحرارية المكافئة)
البنزين أعلى من الغاز في القيمة المكافئة الحرارية
ولكن
لابد أن نوضح أن هذا الانخفاض مقبول في سبيل التوفير الاقتصادي


وهذا النقص في التسارع لن يكون معيقاً إلا في حالة من يستخدم سيارته للدخول في المسابقات والإستعراضات وغير ذلك
أما في حال الإستخدام الطبيعي الهادئ فلن تجد أي ضيق نتيجة لهذا الإنخفاض في العزم والتسارع
كما أن هناك جهاز يتم تركيبه مع مجموعة التحويل للغاز الطبيعي خاص بالسيارات ذات الحقن الإلكتروني يقوم بتعديل توقيت الشرارة لمناسبة كل الأوضاع مما يقلل من الإحساس بهذه المشكلة
وللعلم فإن كثير من شركات السيارات في العالم بدأت في إنتاج محركات مصممة خصيصا لتعمل بالغاز الطبيعي للحصول على أفضل أداء
ومؤخراً أنتجت شركة أوبل أول سيارة تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي بها شاحن توربيني والأقوى من نوعها في العالم 
الضرر الثالث الناتج من استخدام الغاز الطبيعي:
كبر حجم ووزن اسطوانة الغاز الطبيعي
وهذا ضرر لا مفر منه وإن كنت أنا قد قبلته فقد يرفضه البعض للمحافظة على حجم شنطة الأمتعة بالكامل والتي أرى أنها ليست بتلك الأهمية داخل المدن
وإن كان قد تم الآن بالخارج استخدام إسطوانات خفيفة الوزن مصنعة من نوع من الألياف (الفيبر) بدلاً من الصلب
ولكنها لم تصل لمصر حتى الآن


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (16 أغسطس 2011)

ahmed abisalama قال:


> ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ
> أولاً : لا ينصح بالتحول للغاز الطبيعي إلا إذا كان محرك سيارتك ذو كفاءة عالية
> بمعنى أن حالة المحرك لابد أن تكون جيدة جداً أو ممتازة
> 
> ...



بجد شرحك ممتااااااااز جدا
انا كان مشروعي تحويل محرك الديزل لغاز


----------



## fokary (16 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ م/ احمد جزاك الله خيرا على الشرح الرائع والوافى وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fokary (16 أغسطس 2011)

الرابط التالى علية بعض المعلومات المفيدة بخصوص تحويل المحركات الى غاز
http://www.racq.com.au/motoring/cars/car_advice/car_fact_sheets/lp_gas


----------



## متعب البقمي (17 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك العافية ....وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ايمن مصر (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

توجد فى مصر حوالى 5 شركات لتحويل السيارات للعمل بالغاز الطبيعي
ويوجد اكثر من 120 محطة تموين غاز طبيعي قى كل الجمهوريه
اكبر واول شركة بالشرق الاوسط توجد بمصر واسمها شركه الغاز الطبيعى للسيارات ( كارجاس)
ده الموقع الالكترونى http://www.ngvc-eg.com/index.html


----------



## ahmed1401 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شوف الموقع التالي 
بإذن الله تعالى هيفيدك:

http://ahmed-1981.blogspot.com/2011/10/convert-cars-to-ng-step-by-step.html

-​


----------



## eng mohamed gamal (16 أكتوبر 2011)

فيه كان غاز تك ودى شركة قطاع بترول


----------



## المهندسة ام حسن (26 يوليو 2012)

تسلم اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو طلال 11 (1 مارس 2015)

لو سمحت سوال مهم وابغا الاجابة ضرورية ماهي الاجزاء التي نتخلص منها عند التحويل من محرك البنزين الى محرك غاز طبيعي
وشكرااااااا


----------



## ابو طلال 11 (1 مارس 2015)

لو سمحتو ابغا اجابة ضرورية ماهي الاجزاء التي يتم التخلص منها من محرك البنزين الى محرك الغاز الطبيعي 
وشكرااااا


----------

